# Recieved my BOV today.



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I have my BOV but quickly realized I am going to have to do a remote mount here. I will post pictures around 7PM CNT tonight and show you guys what I am talking about. But I'm not going to be able to weld it directly onto the intake pipe.

I'll explain and show more later.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

thats cool that you got it, sucks for what you gotta go threw to install it..looking foward to seeing it


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

There we go. I'll have pics of how I have to set it up tomorrow.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

so purttyy


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That damn thing is SOOOOOOOO much larger than I expected.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, that is pretty tall. I had no idea. The Greddy Type-S is not quite so long, I think. It's wider and flatter.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, that is pretty tall. I had no idea. The Greddy Type-S is not quite so long, I think. It's wider and flatter.



So how you like it Eric?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

By the way. I have to use 1/4 rubber pipe to go in between the post turbo intake pipe and BOV what should I use? Any re-enforcment?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> So how you like it Eric?


 Had it on one of my old turbo cars. I don't have it anymore, a whole bunch of my go-fast goodies and all my tools got nabbed when I was on vacation a couple years ago. A brand new Garret GT turbo, Profec-B, my Greddy S, and a lot of other nice stuff.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Had it on one of my old turbo cars. I don't have it anymore, a whole bunch of my go-fast goodies and all my tools got nabbed when I was on vacation a couple years ago. A brand new Garret GT turbo, Profec-B, my Greddy S, and a lot of other nice stuff.




Man guess what I just got yesturday for 5 bucks off the corner store! A brand new Garret GT turbo, Profec-B Boost Controller, Greddy Type S BOV and many other nice things!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Man guess what I just got yesturday for 5 bucks off the corner store! A brand new Garret GT turbo, Profec-B Boost Controller, Greddy Type S BOV and many other nice things!!!


Geez, I could walk farther than _that_ in 2 years.........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol they must've taken some breaks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright well I have some pics here and some pics that show how I am going to mount it. I still need to know what kind of tubing to use!




































Did I mention this thing is HUGE!?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

looks longer then my vavle cover :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol probably is


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I got the pieces I am going to use to connect this baby. Since the piece that the tube goes on has threads I am going to grind smooth the selected red box but leave the last thread or 2 to work as a barb to hold the tubing on better and there ya go.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well I got the pieces I am going to use to connect this baby. Since the piece that the tube goes on has threads I am going to grind smooth the selected red box but leave the last thread or 2 to work as a barb to hold the tubing on better and there ya go.


You do realise that you weld the flange you have the BOV strapped to to the intake pipe don't you? Weld the flange to the intake pipe (that extra piece you have isn't necessary).


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> You do realise that you weld the flange you have the BOV strapped to to the intake pipe don't you? Weld the flange to the intake pipe (that extra piece you have isn't necessary).


Speak english please. I didn't understand a word of that and this may become a sticky for future reference.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

That BOV is tied down in three places to a flange. That flange is the piece that you are supposed to weld to the intake pipe. In other words that other piece of metal (with the threads) shouldn't be used. Weld the metal flange to the intake pipe not that other thing.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That flange if you looked is called a "Hose Barb/Hose Adaptor" NOT a weld on flange Which is why I am getting another hose barb that is beefier and welding it on the intake pipe and getting a 4" piece of tubing (which no one has told me what type I should use yes) and connect them.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> That flange if you looked is called a "Hose Barb/Hose Adaptor" NOT a weld on flange Which is why I am getting another hose barb that is beefier and welding it on the intake pipe and getting a 4" piece of tubing (which no one has told me what type I should use yes) and connect them.


it doesnt really matter, if you could find a coolant hose that is the right diameter use it, just goto the hardware store and look for something, just remember you need kinda bulky tube because it will get very hot and most likely flex and stuff, goto nappa and play with the hoses..


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright. That's what I was thinking. Coolant hoses are re-enforced with a fiberglass looking thread going through it. I'll go over there and see what I can find.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no man, I dont think that is such a hot idea. I have to agree with James on that one. I just did hardpipes and the turbo xs bov just like you have on a customers Protege and you really do need to use the flange that comes with the bov. I dont think that thing was welded- y'know, the easiest way to do that would be to get some aluminum hardpipes and just fabricate the intake- then take it to a shop and have them weld it for you instead of trying to rig up all the craziness youre talking about- it would be more cost effective in the long run and itll look better too! It kinda seems like youre just causing yourself an unessecary headache-


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i love the sounds of a bov.............its just simply ograsmic :banhump:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> no man, I dont think that is such a hot idea. I have to agree with James on that one. I just did hardpipes and the turbo xs bov just like you have on a customers Protege and you really do need to use the flange that comes with the bov. I dont think that thing was welded- y'know, the easiest way to do that would be to get some aluminum hardpipes and just fabricate the intake- then take it to a shop and have them weld it for you instead of trying to rig up all the craziness youre talking about- it would be more cost effective in the long run and itll look better too! It kinda seems like youre just causing yourself an unessecary headache-


How many times do I have to say the damn thing is NOT a weldable flange. I'm not looking for suggestions here, I wanted what kind of tube to use not for ignorant people try to tell me how to do this. I am doing a write-up on the shit here. It WILL be remote mount, IT WILL be like I am saying. Complain all you want but keep it the hell out of my thread.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I would do aluminum hard pipes but now I don't have the money. So just yeah


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

actually its all of our threads there smart guy. Whatever you do, dont be a dumbass and "grind down" a piece of metal smooth- youll never ever ever get it perfect to where itll seal good. measure the inside diameter and go get a piece of metal to weld onto the intake thats going to be closest to the I.D. of the pipe.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

This isn't your thread. Nor do you have anything to do with it. I don't give a damn about what metal piece you want me to get nor do you know what I'm am getting. So STFU and ask first. I already said I wasn't using those parts.

Please lock it up Eric whenever you see this. I'll just have a collection of pics to post when I'm done.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> This isn't your thread. Nor do you have anything to do with it. I don't give a damn about what metal piece you want me to get nor do you know what I'm am getting. So STFU and ask first. I already said I wasn't using those parts.
> 
> Please lock it up Eric whenever you see this. I'll just have a collection of pics to post when I'm done.


When your done, start another thread with your write up. We'll lock it up and do a sticky on it. :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

And calm down children. I really don't wanna have to break out the paddle.  I think misunderstandings were present all around, so let's just chill out now.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Will do I'm done in this thread


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah b/c Jake is a pee pee head-LOL

I just dont wanna see you blow that thing up dude.
We fabricate flanges and hardpipes here all the time...if you can afford a turbo xs bov then you can definetly afford a set of hardpipes- you (postwhore)couldve done that for cheaper then the bov.........so I do know a little when what Im talking about is the same thing Im involved in everyday- its what I get paid to do bro.


----------

